# My Baby Thread! BABIES are finally here!!!!!!!!!



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I figured it was about time for me to start my own kidding thread, because my babies are due to show their adorable little heads very soon! *I* have three does kidding this year. My parents have Kikos that are due soon too, and my brother has some dairy goats. So this list is just going to be mine, as there are too many of the others to tell you all about (although, when there are babies, I plan to take pics of all of them for you!).

So my girls!

Fern (who is a very odd cross that I am going to sell later this year. She is part Nigerian Dwarf, part Nubian, and part Kiko!!) is due on March 20.
Miss Piggy (grade LaMancha.. I have had her the longest out of all of the goats here!) is due March 22.
Harmony (my RG Alpine.. she is such a good girl ) is due April 11.

I am so excited! I can't wait for babies finally.... :clap: almost time! Yay! Plus goat milk of course. And Harmony's udder.. woohoo. She is finally looking awesome, like she is pulling it all together, on her third freshening!

So anyways, thought you would all like to know. And also think blue because these are going to be Kiko/dairy cross babies and I have to sell them, and does aren't going to be very easy to sell. At least not in my experience .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Can't wait for babies and pics!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

That's exciting!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Yay! I hope they are boys for you!(wow...you don't usually get to say that too much! heehee!) :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Sounds great!!! Sounds like they're gearing up for those babies!!! Wishing you a safe happy healthy kidding for all 3!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Thanks everyone! :greengrin:

Fern is on day 145 today! :leap: She is huge, uddering up major.. all that fun stuff.

Here are some pics from today. I gave her her kidding haircut. Any guesses to when she will kid and how many kids/gender? (she has really bad hocks.. as you can see. LOL. Not the nicest conformation on this girl :ROFL: )




























"Thanks a lot for putting this dumb necklace on me. Forget St. Patrick's day.. this is stupid!"










"ERRRR MOM!! Take it off! I am going to break it if you don't. OK FINE. Here I go. ERRRR. I have enough trouble getting around as it is... now I have to have something weird and annoying hanging from my neck?!?!?"










And Pixie decided to join in the fun... she wasn't too sure about that necklace either :slapfloor:










I hope I have some babies here soon!! I need them!! I have baby fever STILL.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Katherine will get her baby fix soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is looking good! I say twin does. Good luck!!!

By the way the girls look great in that necklace! haha


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Looks like there will be babies soon!!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

I know! Yay!! Babies soon! Her vulva looked even more swollen this afternoon, so I am going to go out and check soon. I don't think it will happen for a few days yet, but I would hate to miss it.

LOL Thanks Chelsey . They weren't too sure about the darn thing.. :slapfloor:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

I bet it won't be long, she looks like she's getting close. I'm gonna guess twins, a boy and a girl.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

They sure are looking close!! Pixie is just a doll


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Thanks! :greengrin:

Fern's vulva is more "pushed-out" today, her udder is slightly more full, but other than that no real changes. I think she is still gonna be a while.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Well, forget this "Fern is definitely gonna kid first" garbage. Yesterday, one of Dad's Kiko does, Lucy, had a very full udder. I just knew she would kid before Fern.

Last night I checked her and she was acting normal, so I decided to get some sleep. I had dreams of moms and baby goats as usual.. not kidding (lol no pun intended). I woke up early and couldn't sleep. Stupid me I just layed there in my bed for an hour.. and then jumped up and remembered Lucy. I got out to the barn and wouldn't you know it, the sneaky lady had a wet buck kid on the ground . Even though it is a buck and a single (wow that sucks. First time that has happened with the Kikos! Never had a single) I am still super happy!!! I have wanted babies for so long!!! I will get pics today, I promise . He is white of course, because that is all his sire Maximus throws :roll: :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Oh, and Fern's udder is very full now! Woohoo more babies today I think!! :clap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

Well, guess who was sneaky and pulled a fast one on me? Ms. Lucy. I was sure she was done.. placenta hanging out, everything. The little goofball started pushing again about 3 hours after the buckling was born. I looked.. uh-oh. One leg, and it was a back leg. So I had to push the kid back in, locate the head which was at a very odd angle, and turn it around. Thankfully it worked out fine, and now Lucy is the proud mama of an '08 doeling! Yay! She had twins last year too, buck and a doe . Go Lucy!

Fern is in the kidding pen, udder super full, being kinda goofy, so I am pretty sure it will be soon. We will see if she decides to wait for a week, or if she is actually gonna kid .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Baby Thread!*

That is great!!!! Wooohooo!! Can't wait for pics of the little darlings! lol/


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay Katherine! That's great, congrats!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! I've never had one have a kid after the placenta. When I see the placenta I'm usually wrapping up or even coming up to the house. Better watch or one will do that to me too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

allright!! :boy: :girl: congratulations Katherine......come on Fern! Dontcha know it's your turn?!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!!! Congrats! :leap: We've never had kids after the doe passes the placenta, but I've read that can happen.

Waiting on pics!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have never had it happen either (although she hadn't truly passed it.. it was just hanging. I have always heard that the baby is usually dead when that happens though. Weird!). That was why I decided she was done. What a surprise!

So guess what? Fern kidded! She had triplets! Two bucks and a doe! :stars: How perfect . Now I have five babies all of a sudden. No wonder I am exhausted and got no school done today :slapfloor: My brother is totally into filming and got it all on video, and we are going to make a nice video of it all when we have time.. it includes all the labor steps and everything. Her kidding was pretty much perfect except the last baby was breech, but she managed to slip out before I was able to figure out what was happening.
All five are pure white of course. That is all Max throws. I should get a pic of him to post sometime, he is huge and pure white.
Also pray that Fern lets her milk down.. it still hasn't come down fully and I am feeding the babies from a bottle. I really don't want to have to bottle raise them if I don't have to because they are Kikos. Plus I don't have any other fresh does besides Lucy who is super wild.

I have pics of everyone, they are downloading on my computer and then I have to get them through photobucket. I will post as soon as they are done!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Congrats on the triplets! Yep we need pictures! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Katherine and Fern! :clap: The more those babies suck the quicker her milk will come in....I was worried about that too with Angel and everyone here said to let her kid with her...I bottled her 2x a day for almost 3 days and she is doing well with mama. These babies of yours will be fine but its very good that you got the colostrum into their lil' tummies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!!! :leap: Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Wow you are busy!!! That's wonderful!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the babies!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! So guess what? Right after I posted that my internet died.. didn't come back until just now. Errr!!

Anyways, working on photobucket now. Sorry about that :hair: 

Fern still has only a little milk :sigh: I keep feeding the babies. I sure hope she starts milking soon Liz. Thanks for telling me that though.. I have never had one do this. Last year she had tons of milk for her twins.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Pixie checking out Lucy's baby. She was so curious. Couldn't figure out what the heck that was!! Silly. Now she is really jealous (being very vocal) because even though I make SURE I give her lots of attention, she still feels left out. :ROFL: 









Lucy and babies









I can't believe I caught this. My brother was holding her and she wanted to be put down.. so she was screaming!! Can ya tell? Lucy's lil girl:









Lucy's two munchkins:










This morning these two were already out and about exploring. Starting to jump! Yay!

Fern's pics next.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They're so cute!!! That pic of the little girl screaming is priceless!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Fern's boy:









Other boy:









Lil' girl:









All three:









Haha they all look the same, don't they? Max throws such uniform kids.. lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute! Have Ferns babies been nursing from her?? I do hope her milk comes in for them.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Have they gotten some colostrum? They are so cute! Hope you are having fun now! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that screaming pic! Too cute! Congrats! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

The kids are so cute! I can't wait till mine are here!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! Unfortunately, Fern still does not have much milk.. but there is a little more than there was. She is such a wonderful mother!! Always talking to her babies. Barely takes time for herself to eat.

Yep I got them plenty of colostrum. I just keep feeding them... whenever their tummies start to feel empti-esh. About 5 times a day.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

My gosh, I hardly have time for the computer now. 8 babies and counting! Lol. Miss Piggy kidded yesterday with twins.. a buck and a doe. Buckling has Kiko ears, doeling has Munchie ears . 
My brother's doe also kidded yesterday.. single doeling. Everybody is white. Only difference is that Miss Piggy's buckling has a faint stripe on his back. LOL I don't think I could ever raise Saanens.... no color drives me nuts. Ah well! They are still super cute. I am totally in love with Fern's babies. They are all so sweet! Their names are Charlotte, Wilbur, and Templeton . Thankfully I already have a wonderful home for one of her bucklings.

So I am exhausted.. phew. And it has only just begun. I hope to get pics soon for you all!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats Katherine!! :stars: 

We only have Flicka left to kid now. :greengrin:


----------

